# Special Treatment at your B&M



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Another thread got me very irritated (again) at my favorite B&M. The story is kinda petty but for some reason I just haven't let this slight go by. I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars at my B&M and am probably one of the top 3 customers they have. Recently, they were receiving a shipment of a particularly HTF cigar and I requested a box. Let's face it. Giving 12 people a cigar isn't really spreading the wealth. Well this HTF comes in and they hand me a cigar and tell me that's it. I asked the owner if they knew how much I had spent in the shop in the last 12 months. Didn't know (which irritated me even more) so I told him. I also asked him if what I spent in his shop made a difference to his bottom line. Did I ask for any special treatment or anything other than the usual discount? No. After my conversation with the owner I called another shop (right in front of him) and ordered six boxes of cigars I could have just as easily gotten from him. Now he was pissed because I had not only gotten a thousand dollars of cigars from another shop, but had done it right in front of him. I explained a simple point: you aren't the only game in town and you aren't the cheapest game in town. I shop there for convenience and because I like you. I don't ask for anything but when I make a special request I would expect that you honor it. Because of this slight, I have not bought another cigar from this shop. Every time something new comes in the owner asks if I want a box. My reply is simply I'll find it somewhere else. Not only did he lose a good paying customer, but he also lost a lounge membership. What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Personally I don't care.....do business wherever you want. Congrats on your 6 Htf boxes. I don't spend money for or demand special treatment for it. If a business owner has a policy, I abide by it or go elsewhere. I don't stand there with the "don't you know who I am?" attitude.

is this the same owner that you told you would leave his shop if he allowed hookah smokers in there? He might not be too sad to see you go.


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

I think the thing that would have made me upset as it did you, was that he didn't know how much you spent there. If he would have had a good reason for not wanting to sell a box and I thought it was an honest answer, I would have given him the benefit of the doubt. Even if he didn't sell you the box then, there are many ways he could have defused this situation, say he'll sell one to you next time or sell the next HTF cigar that comes in, etc. 
You said you liked him so I would say go and talk to him again and see what he has to say about the situation. If you feel the answer is something you can live with then all is well, if not, then as you said there are others selling cigars.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I asked you a question, how is that condescending? You have mentioned your interactions with this owner before, telling him how to run his business or you will leave....who's being an asshole. If you don't want opinions, don't go in an open forum and ask for them. The guy had a rule and then you stand there asking him if he knows how much you spend there and then get annoyed that he doesn't know off the top of his head? C'mon.

And me being rude? This is coming from the dude that bitches out newbs for responding to posts that are a little too old for your liking or on topics you don't care for? 

I wasn't trying to be rude, just realistic, if I was that owner I'd be happy to see you leave after some of your posts here. Just sayin. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll bet it was quite a seen.. sure sounds like how a demanding spoiled brat would act.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

BigsmokeJ said:


> I think the thing that would have made me upset as it did you, was that he didn't know how much you spent there. If he would have had a good reason for not wanting to sell a box and I thought it was an honest answer, I would have given him the benefit of the doubt. Even if he didn't sell you the box then, there are many ways he could have defused this situation, say he'll sell one to you next time or sell the next HTF cigar that comes in, etc.
> You said you liked him so I would say go and talk to him again and see what he has to say about the situation. If you feel the answer is something you can live with then all is well, if not, then as you said there are others selling cigars.
> Just my 2 cents.


Like I said, it's petty and I'll probably go talk to him to clear the air. He's a nice guy and a good friend. The whole thing just struck me the wrong way.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree, I would be a little put off if I spent that much money and didn't get a little something extra.
I have a b&M that I shop at and because I am a top customer I usually get a text when something
comes in and am offered a chance at a purchase. Now if I was treated like any other person who maybe 
stopped by 3 times a year and spent very little money, I think I would take my business elsewhere.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Like I said, it's petty and I'll probably go talk to him to clear the air. He's a nice guy and a good friend. The whole thing just struck me the wrong way.


I wouldn't feel it's petty.He needs to recognize customers who spend a lot money.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

dj1340 said:


> I agree, I would be a little put off if I spent that much money and didn't get a little something extra.
> I have a b&M that I shop at and because I am a top customer I usually get a text when something
> comes in and am offered a chance at a purchase. Now if I was treated like any other person who maybe
> stopped by 3 times a year and spent very little money, I think I would take my business elsewhere.


Thank you for your comment and civil response. I don't expect or demand anything for my business. Like you, I have 2-3 places that text me when something comes in because they appreciate my business..


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I think retailers have much to gain by offering little conveniences to their better customers, but there is absolutely no obligation to do so. More to the point, I certainly wouldn't ever *expect* a tobacconist to save me a box, or to contact me specifically, when a rare bird walks into the shop. If you were promised a box and given a stick, I can understand being annoyed...but if you simply expected a box, then you're the one who took the wrong step. And with all due respect, but since you brought it up here yourself, I think it was seriously out of line to pull the "do you know who I am" card and then call a competitor in front of the guy. No one likes it when celebrities or athletes try to pull that crap in public, and no one should tolerate that sort of thing from anyone else either.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the part that would have bothered me is when you initially asked for a box before they came in he could have told you then that he couldn't/wouldn't do it. By not saying anything then only allowing you a singles purchase upon arrival is kind of leading you on. Yes when your spending good money somewhere a business should recognize and appreciate it. You have to take care of the people that are taking care of you and your business. 
Having said that, its his business so he has the right to run it however he wants. That includes making good and bad decisions. At the same time, its your money and its your choice where and how you spend it.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

If I had to guess I would imagine he was pretty happy to see you go. I too have seen you complain about your main b&m, if there is one thing I have learned from befriending b&m owners they don't like being told how to run their business and they certainly don't want customers who expect special treatment. For every guy who spends a ton of money at a shop there is another one of you out there. He will hook another big fish in a few weeks and replace your business. Congrats on finding a shop that would cater to you, that is great. The shop owner is looking out to create new business first and keep all his customers happy not just one. The thousand you spend in a month is nothing compared to what ten people combined spend. The truth is if he only had a box or two of your HTF it would be bad business to sell you a box because it doesn't get those cigars out there and get other customers coming to the shop. If you want every box of HTF go open your own shop and hoard everything you like as it comes in and see how long you stay in business.

Just one more thing...I do agree you deserve a certain amount of special treatment at this b&m but throwing a fit when you don't get it is childish. The chances are if your as big a customer as you say, if you would have simply said hey no problem I may just poke around for some elsewhere he may have evened up with you at some point by giving you a special deal or a dif box of HTF's as a thank you for being understanding.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

If I purchase multiple suits from a place I want excellent service I want to be notified when new fabrics come in etc etc... and 5+k on a suit isn't much.. If I spent tens of thousands on cigars etc.. I would expect some courtesy and alittle bit of favortism its about the dollar... That is why we do business it isn't because we are BOTL it is for the $... I have been told by many B&M's sorry we can't sell you a box because we have loyal customers that spend alot of money here consistently that also want these boxes etc.. I hold nothing against them and actually respect that... 

I am still wondering how much I gotta drop before I become a loyal good customer... 1-2k a month? What is considered a good customer and how many people are dropping that kind of cash on cigars? or is there people dropping 10k on cigars a month?


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Another thread got me very irritated (again) at my favorite B&M. The story is kinda petty but for some reason I just haven't let this slight go by. I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars at my B&M and am probably one of the top 3 customers they have. Recently, they were receiving a shipment of a particularly HTF cigar and I requested a box. Let's face it. Giving 12 people a cigar isn't really spreading the wealth. Well this HTF comes in and they hand me a cigar and tell me that's it. I asked the owner if they knew how much I had spent in the shop in the last 12 months. Didn't know (which irritated me even more) so I told him. I also asked him if what I spent in his shop made a difference to his bottom line. Did I ask for any special treatment or anything other than the usual discount? No. After my conversation with the owner I called another shop (right in front of him) and ordered six boxes of cigars I could have just as easily gotten from him. Now he was pissed because I had not only gotten a thousand dollars of cigars from another shop, but had done it right in front of him. I explained a simple point: you aren't the only game in town and you aren't the cheapest game in town. I shop there for convenience and because I like you. I don't ask for anything but when I make a special request I would expect that you honor it. Because of this slight, I have not bought another cigar from this shop. Every time something new comes in the owner asks if I want a box. My reply is simply I'll find it somewhere else. Not only did he lose a good paying customer, but he also lost a lounge membership. What do you guys and gals think?


I 100% agree with you. Yes, it may be petty but in the world we live in "customer service" is key to any good business. Altogether my cigar count averages about 400. 75% of those cigars come from one local cigar shop. One reason is the staff is very nice. Another reason is they treat me well. They'll let me know when a particular cigar is coming in and they will hold certain cigars if I ask. They also give me great discounts which rival Cigar International and Famous Smoke. I don't know exactly how much money has gone there in the last year, but it's close to $5,000 if not $6,000. I run several businesses so I know customer service is important. People will pay and return for your service if they feel they are treated well. In non-cigar related situations I have paid more for an item or service simply because I didn't like another company (An example is ADT. I hate them so much i went and had a new system installed for $800 instead of going with their pre-installed system at my house).

While it is perfectly understandable and reasonable from a business standpoint to treat each customer the same, it is not always the best business method for maximum profit. This cigar owner has every right to do what he did, but he also has to pay the consequence of his actions.

I'm a member of a private cigar lounge and let me tell you...they treat me very well there. *Very well*. Why? Because I'm a *damn good* member. And while they have plenty of members there I'm probably one of the better and more frequent visitors. When I ask for a favor or something special, they don't skip a beat and do it for me with a smile. Just another reason why I love my lounge.

These days customer service matters and the small things businesses do can really make an impact.



divedoc said:


> I think retailers have much to gain by offering little conveniences to their better customers, but there is absolutely no obligation to do so.


You're 100% right. There is no obligation from that business to do favors. I completely agree with you on this. But, at the same time that business must also face the consequence of not doing small favors. It's a pros and cons.


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

As a business owner myself the old saying customer is king really applies to this situation. As an owner you have to know who your customers are and treat them accordingly. I personally spend thousands at my local B&M and i do get perks. Last week he called me on my cell to ask if i wanted a box of UF13's. I think you were in the right and the owner really dropped the ball here.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I feel you have a right to be irritated, you've spent thousands of dollars there and didn't get the box it seems like he told you that you could have. However, at the end of the day he has every right not to give you special treatment. Buying at another B&M is fine, but making a scene in front of him, especially in his shop is unnecessary.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

It isn't clear whether capttripps was promised a box, or whether he just asked for one. That definitely makes a difference; I'd be irritated, too, if I was told that I could buy a box but was just handed a single.

I've gotten preferential treatment from B&Ms over the years, and I definitely appreciate it, but courtesy and professionalism are two-way streets. I actually don't believe that the customer is always right, or that the customer is king. The customer has the money, but that doesn't make the businessman his servant. Discounts, freebies, and setting aside boxes should be done out of mutual respect and not as a beg for more business (although that is the desired end result). In return, when things go sour as things will do between humans, the customer is as empowered to deal with it professionally as the seller. It's not solely up to the business to "make it right" in every case, especially when he gets slapped in the face in his own store.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

As I pointed out in my original post:
1. It's petty
2. I have never asked for nor received special consideration of any kind. 
3. Not only am I a great customer but I refer dozens of people there. 
Alot have responded that he'd be better off if I left. Walk into your B&M (or any business for that matter)and ask the owner if he can afford to lose a customer who spends over 10k a year. If they say yes they are lying. As far as "replacing" my business thats alot of singles to sell as most customers dont buy boxes, they buy singles. So 10-15k in singles is alot of customers.
BTW, I don't tell anyone how to run so many of you give me far too much power.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

capttrips said:


> As I pointed out in my original post:
> 1. It's petty
> 2. I have never asked for nor received special consideration of any kind.
> 3. Not only am I a great customer but I refer dozens of people there.
> ...


Having been a part of a small business I can tell you sometimes not having the business is better than having it depending on who the person is.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i don't even spend that much and my local shop takes pretty good care of me


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

A Lot of good points are made here. I think that a business that has kept YOU coming back and spending as much as you have must be doing something right. From a different perspective i think you both got peeved because you said it, your friends. You saw a friend not giving you what you wanted and thought you deserved. He saw a friend and a person who he knows doesn't need hand holding when it comes to the ins and outs of the Cigar business. I think you are both disappointed.


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

If you're spending 10K - 15K a on cigars at this place then there is something else going on. No small business is going to throw away that over one box of cigars.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Usually. For me. Camaraderie, mutual respect, and genuine kindness gotten me a long way. I didn't have to spend thousands of dollars just to be a Special Customer (though I have had to at a few places).

I agree with you though. They should have just informed you before hand that they could not honor your special request. AND They could have turned you down more politely.

Although, you did get a bunch of cigars from that humidor company that had problems with you humidor shipment, with your WAY of doing things.

I'm not judging you. I'm just saying that some of us get the same treatment without antagonizing these people who are trying to make ends meet. Just like us.

ALTHOUGH. Getting angry is liberating at times. Especially when people don't give what you deserve. Show them who's boss eh.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> i don't even spend that much and my local shop takes pretty good care of me


Thats just because your local shop just happens to be awesome lol!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jeepman_su said:


> Thats just because your local shop just happens to be awesome lol!


Does your local shop happen to have a big Dead Head there that roasts coffee as well?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Does your local shop happen to have a big Dead Head there that roasts coffee as well?


No but there is a crazy guy who comes in to check what magazines are out for display and then leaves....


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

When I take over the world there will be a realignment of the natural order.. So watch out... The Pelicans will be smoking cigars and those magazines will be Pelican Aficionado and that dead head coffee roaster will be chained to the espresso maker with a Pelican nipping at him for the next fresh cup of espresso... One day the Pelicans will run this world and when that day comes.. All I can say is better have some fresh fish laying around...


Sorry couldn't help myself.. Went into a fantasy...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Thank you for your comment and civil response. I don't expect or demand anything for my business. Like you, I have 2-3 places that text me when something comes in because they appreciate my business..


How can you say you don't expect or demand anything? You expected the owner to oblige you since you spent a large amount money at the shop. You were essentially demanding something in recognition of your business.

Could the owner have been more "customer focused"? Oh, yes he should have been or at least taken the time to explain his rational.
But, it also sounds like they've been trying to woo you back a couple times.

My B&M takes care of me. Not because I spend loads of money there (most of my orders on online) but because I _talk_ to all of them. 
There's never "just" a short visit. I visit with them, giving and taking in the conversation.


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Clearly the man hates you. He probably tolerates your presence because he enjoys laughing at you with his real friends about how much cash he got out of you. Playing dumb that he had no idea what you dropped in there. Yeah right. Next you will be getting audited by the IRS trying to trace the source of all your cash purchases.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> When I take over the world there will be a realignment of the natural order.. So watch out... The Pelicans will be smoking cigars and those magazines will be Pelican Aficionado and that dead head coffee roaster will be chained to the espresso maker with a Pelican nipping at him for the next fresh cup of espresso... One day the Pelicans will run this world and when that day comes.. All I can say is better have some fresh fish laying around...
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself.. Went into a fantasy...


Ok I want this to happen lol.....


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

drexel said:


> Clearly the man hates you. He probably tolerates your presence because he enjoys laughing at you with his real friends about how much cash he got out of you. Playing dumb that he had no idea what you dropped in there. Yeah right. Next you will be getting audited by the IRS trying to trace the source of all your cash purchases.


Hmmm... This is just mean... Getting pretty mean here... The IRS has better things to do than track 12-20 k in cash purchases by some guy... Why all the hate here..


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Hmmm... This is just mean... Getting pretty mean here... The IRS has better things to do than track 12-20 k in cash purchases by some guy...


Pelicans are such peaceful creatures!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

HIM said:


> I think the part that would have bothered me is when you initially asked for a box before they came in he could have told you then that he couldn't/wouldn't do it. By not saying anything then only allowing you a singles purchase upon arrival is kind of leading you on. Yes when your spending good money somewhere a business should recognize and appreciate it. You have to take care of the people that are taking care of you and your business.
> Having said that, its his business so he has the right to run it however he wants. That includes making good and bad decisions. At the same time, its your money and its your choice where and how you spend it.


Ditto. I also think it was appropriate to assess how he values your business. I had never walked into my B&M (I mailorder) until a holiday party that I was able to make this year - which was an absolute zoo. The owner was on the stage announcing prizes when I walked up to the edge to wait to introduce myself and ask a question when he was done. He stopped mid-sentence, came over and bent down to greet me, shake my hand and thank me for coming out!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

drexel said:


> Clearly the man hates you. He probably tolerates your presence because he enjoys laughing at you with his real friends about how much cash he got out of you. Playing dumb that he had no idea what you dropped in there. Yeah right. Next you will be getting audited by the IRS trying to trace the source of all your cash purchases.


Since when does having money automatically require an IRS investigation? It's called work. Some people make a lot of money do it.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I've asked the mod to close this thread. I posted an honest question, expecting honest feedback. What I got was a bunch of childish bull, most of which was from people who spend most of their time trying to find a good $2 cigar of glued to Cbid. If you spend your hard earned money time and time again at an establishment, refer them customers, and work in the shop for free then you should expect an occasional favor. Not like I asked for the box for free. If you're either too ignorant or too poor to do so then that's on you.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Bottom line you treat each customer accordingly if you don't want them as a customer and know your neglect won't go un noticed then you lose a customer... Sometimes as a business owner myself I will let go of customers when their maintenance is higher than what am getting out of them.. That is the truth.. If they decide to take me to court etc that is the way it flows... This happens in the services world... I believe a customer that pays more gets more attention I am paid for my time and every hour is money to me so I see it differently.. Goods you are purchasing goods so those individuals that are buying more goods at profitable prices is the same deal as a customer who has me on retainer etc...

I am with capttrips on this.. I believe he has his own way maybe harsh and upfront others handle circumstances differently... Personally I would have just said I am very disappointed and walked out the door without saying good bye.. That is the way I deal with stuff like that... I am very gracious polite individual you could say formal in public situations and I view it as wasting my time when I get treated like that... So everyone notices when I stop being gracious and polite... I prefer to be subtle...


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I've asked the mod to close this thread. I posted an honest question, expecting honest feedback. What I got was a bunch of childish bullshit, most of which was from people who spend most of their time trying to find a good $2 cigar of glued to Cbid. If you spend your hard earned money time and time again at an establishment, refer them customers, and work in the shop for free then you should expect an occasional favor. Not like I asked for the box for free. If you're either too ignorant or too poor to do so then that's on you.


Alright I have had about enough of you. There are so many people who are sick and tired of being talked down to by you. The truth is that you are sad fool. I wish you could look outside of your ego and see how your treat people, especially noobs is wrong. At this point I really could care less if this post gets me banned. In the end mods either ban me or him so I don't have to sit here and listen to him push his thoughts onto every single thread and berate people for what they like. He is not a BOTL and nor will I ever consider him one. If you have so much cigar knowledge as you love to shove down all of our throats get off your lazy ass and go open your own b&m and/or roll your own cigars. You are constantly on this site making new people feel unwelcome and making it so they don't want to come back. I want this site to flourish and with people like you it simply won't!

Oh and just a heads up I don't use cbid that much either and I am not in search of the best $2 cigar out there. If only I had the money to go out and spend 10-15k on cigars and rub it in everybody elses face maybe I would feel important behind the safety of my keyboard. So I will end this rant....even though I would love to keep going with this simple message....


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

PS that little rant wasn't even about this thread.....I agree on a few of the points made here....just not the way you went about it and not the way you act on other threads


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

This has ran it's course... I'm closing it by the OP's request.

Remember, delivery is key when posting. We all here are BOTL/SOTL here, who come come from every race, creed, etc. I'm sure we all have a lot of different opinions on a lot of different topics. When it all comes down to it, we need to do it _respectfully_.


----------

